# Barefoot Smelting



## Irons (Jun 28, 2010)

These guys don't even wear shoes.
I can't understand the commentary, but an instructive pair of videos none the less.

Part1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV1fHn5kR_w&NR=1

part2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8X-I-M4ul0&feature=related


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 28, 2010)

Interesting video... but you should be old enough to know it's called melting gold.
Smelting is the process to extract the metal from it's ore.

It's nothing personal, Irons, but I've seen it one time too many on the forum lately, even by long time members. I just had to finally speak up.

:lol: 

/Göran


----------



## qst42know (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone notice second shift sleeping against the wall in the second video. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nopyrite (Jun 28, 2010)

WOW, those are cool video's. Those guys may be young and barefoot, but can anyone say EXPERT? Notice that even though the process seemed very crude and haphazard, they lost very little Gold. They started with what looks like 1004.790 grams. The end product weighed 1004.530 grams - a tiny loss of .260 grams. Those dudes know what they were doing and I am sure they are being paid Union Scale.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 29, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> Interesting video... but you should be old enough to know it's called melting gold.
> Smelting is the process to extract the metal from it's ore.
> 
> It's nothing personal, Irons, but I've seen it one time too many on the forum lately, even by long time members. I just had to finally speak up.
> ...


A particular thorn in my side as well, Göran. 8) 

I have assumed the posture that you are what you write. If you present yourself as an uneducated dolt, so shall you be perceived.  

Harold


----------



## Irons (Jun 29, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting video... but you should be old enough to know it's called melting gold.
> ...



My bad.

Beat me, beat me, make me bleed!! :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 29, 2010)

Everybody has their little pet peeves. For example, it raises the hair on the back of my neck to see the word "separate" spelled seperate or "nickel" spelled nickle - those 2 words, especially separate, have to be about the most misspelled words on the planet. Also, I hate acronyms unless they are very common. The worst, though, is trying to wade through a page long paragraph, or a post with no capital letters, even at the beginning of sentences, or a post with no punctuation. I consider these as selfish, since there seems to be no consideration for the reader. I refuse to read those posts, even though they may contain good or interesting information.

Even the yellow pages uses "smelter" wrong - they list PM refiners under Smelters - Precious Metals. And then there is refining vs. recovery and drop vs. precipitate. I must admit, though, that I prefer "drop" and I use the word "refining" more often than I should, even though I know it's exact meaning. I do agree with Harold, that the term "melting" should never be used when "dissolving" is meant, because it really confuses things.

I know that there are many that don't have a good grip on the use of the English language, although it is curious that many people from other countries do a better job than some from the US. Maybe, they just try harder to do things right. 

Just my 2 cents rant.

Chris


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 30, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> long paragraph, or a post with no capital letters, even at the beginning of sentences, or a post with no punctuation. I consider these as selfish, since there seems to be no consideration for the reader. I refuse to read those posts, even though they may contain good or interesting information.


Couple that with the clever folks that can't seem to abandon their habit of texting and you have what is, in my mind, the loser of the year. 

I have a policy. If a person can't address me as if he has at least a modicum of intelligence, I generally won't respond. That does not apply to those that don't use English as their first language. I have the utmost respect for those that can converse in our language, and make the attempt, even if it's fraught with error. 

On the Chaski board, we have a retired college dean. His sig line is "You are what you write". I've mentioned this before. 

_He's right._ 

Harold


----------

